# Girth?



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, currently I am looking at harnesses for my 7 month puppy Maverick. But since it is rather expensive, I am a bit worried that he will out grow it later on.

He is now 7 months old (As of March 3rd), about 23-24 inches tall at the withers, 27 inches around the girth, and weighs about 60 pounds.

Any ideas on how much larger his girth will be once he is fully matured?

For the harness, the size I am looking at buying him now will fit a girth of 28-34 inches, and the next size up will fit a girth of 32-42 inches.
Will he outgrow the 28-34? If it is possible he will outgrow it, I will wait until he is older before I buy it. 

Most recent picture for ya, if you need it at all.










I would greatly appreciate any opinions on this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## lizlovesmasen (Jan 6, 2009)

What kind of harnesses are you looking at? Masen has an $11 harness from Petsmart and it works great. He's 5 1/2 months old, 40 lbs as of Tuesday and he's just moved up to the medium size. Maybe you could purchase a less expensive one for the time being until he grows to full size.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

I will be buying a harness for tracking.

I may consider that. =] I was rather hesitant about it though because tracking harnesses are built differently. All harnesses I have seen at Petsmart and such are designed to discourage pulling, which is not what I want to be doing.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't know if you bought the harness yet, but the 28-34 inches sounds fine. Skylie is 57 pounds and a 27-32 harness fits fine. I actually had to adjust to smaller. She is a little lanky though. The size we got her was medium/large.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm on my third in 6 months. My problem has been the length across the top...Noah is long, so it's been hard finding a harness that fits across the top of his back correctly...that he likes.

I'm still looking.


----------

